# Uncovered 400 WT block



## Munchman (Sep 21, 2016)

I've just come upon a 1969 400 WT (GTO 4 Speed) block in the search for the original engine for my brother's 68 GTO convertible.
This engine is date coded K078 November 7, 1968 and is casting number 9790071. It doesn't match my brother and if it did it would be no more than a good story (as it is badly rusted) of finding the original block from the car that had been stolen many many years ago. 
The block is # 29B133741 and maybe another number at the end... I quit cleaning up through the rust when it didn't match what I was looking for. 

Maybe you have a 69 GTO 4 speed or know a buddy that is missing this piece of it's original drive train. Check out Vin #'s and hit me up with a message. It's in pretty bad shape but if we could find it's original home it would be great to get them back together. This block is not Ram Air nor is it in rebuildable shape. 
I will include a few pix if you are interested. 

It just seems like I should try and find out if anyone wants this before I let it go as scrap

Let me know if anyone knows anything,
Thanks,
James


----------

